# Wireless Router



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have PLDT Fiber Optic and a TP Link Router with an extender. My phones all Droid keep dropping the connection to the router. S3, Galaxy 10.1 Lenovo. My desktop I never have an issue. 
I looked into a Cisco router but thought I'd ask my fellow Expats what they are using and how it works for you. Any feedback would be great I know phone I am Microsoft certified (whatever that means these days) But I am ignorant on Networking. 
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> I have PLDT Fiber Optic and a TP Link Router with an extender. My phones all Droid keep dropping the connection to the router. S3, Galaxy 10.1 Lenovo. My desktop I never have an issue.
> I looked into a Cisco router but thought I'd ask my fellow Expats what they are using and how it works for you. Any feedback would be great I know phone I am Microsoft certified (whatever that means these days) But I am ignorant on Networking.
> Thanks In Advance


Im using a "Tenda" WIFI router and have no problems or issues staying connected with phones or tablet. All portable units are using Android and work fine.

This is my first experience with and owing a WIFI router though so I don't have an idea on what might be causing your connections to drop.

I do think that I'd get someone that owns an internet shop with WIFI or a computer tech to have a look before buying or switching to a new router as the problem might be just in your connection settings..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Im using a "Tenda" WIFI router and have no problems or issues staying connected with phones or tablet. All portable units are using Android and work fine.
> 
> This is my first experience with and owing a WIFI router though so I don't have an idea on what might be causing your connections to drop.
> 
> I do think that I'd get someone that owns an internet shop with WIFI or a computer tech to have a look before buying or switching to a new router as the problem might be just in your connection settings..


Jet never heard of that brand I'll check it out. Yeah I understand I did all the setting changes after researching a bit. To the point of losing connecting all together and having to reset to default. You right though I just hate to pay out that cash for someone to tell me something I will smack my forehead and say why the hell didn't I think of that. But as I said in another post. Its cheaper in the long run to pay a few pesos and avoid the frustration.:yuck: Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Jet never heard of that brand I'll check it out. Yeah I understand I did all the setting changes after researching a bit. To the point of losing connecting all together and having to reset to default. You right though I just hate to pay out that cash for someone to tell me something I will smack my forehead and say why the hell didn't I think of that. But as I said in another post. Its cheaper in the long run to pay a few pesos and avoid the frustration.:yuck: Thanks


Yep, know exactly what you mean. My wife bought the router at a mall computer shop after visiting several others as well. Security is good on this one and the cost was only about P1,200 as I remember.
Hope you get the problem solved so you're able to enjoy all the gadgets.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have used the TP-Link at my last position for a residential application and didn’t like the fact that I couldn’t hide the extended network (only at the router).

I am using an older Linksys Router (WRT160N) that I got about 5 years ago and it still is running strong. When I moved to Subic, I purchased a Linksys RE1000 range expander at the local mall. It cost me about 2000p if I remember correctly. It works well and I can hide it with the rest of my network. Linksys is owned by Cisco.

WRT160N Support | Ultra RangePlus Wireless-N Broadband Router
Linksys RE1000 Wireless-N Range Extender

Whenever doing network changes to your Wifi it is best to be connected via Ethernet vs Wireless. That way if something gets messed up you won’t have to do the Wireless Reset. I usually have one Wifi device and one machine connected via Ethernet. I make the changes one step at a time on the Wifi side and test with the wireless device. When it gets mucked up, I go in with the Ethernet connected device and fix it or revert to previous setting.

Some good practices to do with your setup are;

Change the default password (save somewhere so you can get back in if you have to reset).
Change the LAN/Wifi default Network address (usually 192.168.1.1) to a different network.
Hide your SSID, that way not everyone can see it without some software tools and you won’t draw attention to yourself by your neighbors trying to hijack your Wifi.
Use a password for access to your Wifi. 

You can also lock the network down even further by restricting the number of devices allowed to connect, the number of addresses available, and even by device MAC.

The router that I am using also has an option to backup your configuration. So if you had to default reset it or upgrade the IOS you can just upload your configuration afterwards and you are up and running quickly.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> I have used the TP-Link at my last position for a residential application and didn’t like the fact that I couldn’t hide the extended network (only at the router).
> 
> I am using an older Linksys Router (WRT160N) that I got about 5 years ago and it still is running strong. When I moved to Subic, I purchased a Linksys RE1000 range expander at the local mall. It cost me about 2000p if I remember correctly. It works well and I can hide it with the rest of my network. Linksys is owned by Cisco.
> 
> ...


Jon all good points done most of them have restricted the number of devices have changed the network IP and password but have not hid the device I'll dig into that. Appreciate the advice


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Turn off the extender and go back to your basic router config and see what happens. I've tried extenders and found my connections kept dropping as you move around as the device gets confused over connecting to the router or extender. I think extenders are meant more for longer distances and a fixed wireless device like a desktop that won't move but that's my opinion.

As for router security I only setup a password, but the hidden SSID is a good idea I'll do on the next visit. With visiting family and friends I think if one limits the number of connections you might hurt yourself. I think you're better off changing the password monthly.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Turn off the extender and go back to your basic router config and see what happens. I've tried extenders and found my connections kept dropping as you move around as the device gets confused over connecting to the router or extender. I think extenders are meant more for longer distances and a fixed wireless device like a desktop that won't move but that's my opinion.
> 
> As for router security I only setup a password, but the hidden SSID is a good idea I'll do on the next visit. With visiting family and friends I think if one limits the number of connections you might hurt yourself. I think you're better off changing the password monthly.


I have found the same with my extender. Usually about halfway between them is where the wifi device will start to get confused. I am not roaming from one end of the house to the other connected. The only other issue that I have found is that sometimes the extender gets hung up and requires a reboot (maybe once every 6 months).

If you start having connectivity issues, also check your DHCP Client table to see how many devices are there. If there are rogue devices, change your password and reboot to flush the not wanteds out.


----------

